
On Free: a flight across Europe for five pounds is indistinguishable from magic - ivankirigin
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2007/11/a-flight-across.html
======
abstractbill
I've taken advantage of a bunch of these flights (I'm from the UK).

I live in the US now though and I'm wondering why this model hasn't taken off
here. For me to fly just over one hour (San Francisco to Las Vegas) recently
cost me around $80 each way - and that was after an hour of looking for good
deals.

~~~
dcurtis
That's a horrible price. You can get flights for about 39 dollars each way
(JetBlue, Virgin America, etc). Try Kayak.com, virginamerica.com,
southwest.com, jetblue.com.

